# HK P2000 SK Trigger Pull



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the P2000 SK. I've owned one for a month and I really am unhappy with the LEM trigger. I find it too long and way to heavy. I am actually thinking about trading it back for something with different trigger action.

Just wondered if anyone out there had the same experience as me?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think it is something U have to get used to - When I bought my USPc 2 months back, I was tempted to get a P2000 - but I already have a compact Walther P99 - a similarly sized gun.

In my experience, it wasn't that heavy of a trigger - it just reaches its heaviest point right before the trigger breaks.

Supposedly, the Sig DAK trigger is very similar. It's really more of a trigger that adept for a carry weapon - so U don't get startled and fire the gun accidentally. I don't think it would make that great of a range gun, but I have read others who love it - Supposedly, it takes a while to get used to it.

On this site, some people have talked about the S&W sigmas - from what I have read, some people didn't like the gun too much until after about a year - they finally got so used to it that they started to shoot great w/ the gun.

Ultimately, it will be up to U as to whether or not U want to keep it. They do make a DA/SA version of the gun too. For a DAO gun, I thought the LEM trigger was pretty sweet. But, any type of DAO gun will never be as good at the range as a gun that has a SA trigger.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I do like mine, but it does take awhile to get used to it. Sometimes I think that having all three be the same varient would be good, but other times enjoy having something different. Since WI doesn't allow CC, it is my third choice as far as shooting. If we ever get CC then I'll practice with it alot more.


----------

